# 5D3 short film, quality doesn't look so bad



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 21, 2012)

Canon 5D Mark III - Copelandia

Make sure to sign in and download the original and then watch that.
He applied 35mm CineGrain.


----------



## unruled (Apr 21, 2012)

he used nikkor lens


----------

